# MTB Touren KA/Nordschwarzwald



## CSchmidt (11. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nächstes Wochenende in KA und will ein oder zwei Touren fahren. Wer kann mir eine gute Tour zwischen 1000 hm und 1500 hm im Raum KA/Nordschwarzwald empfehlen. Ideal wäre natürlich ein Link zu einer Tourbeschreibung.

Danke

Christian


----------



## Eike. (11. August 2008)

Was für Touren hast du dir denn vorgestellt? Eher Wald- und Forstwege oder anspruchsvolle Singletrails? Willst du direkt von Karlsruhe starten oder ist auch eine Anfahrt mit dem Auto oder der Bahn (von Karlsruhe aus kommt man mit der S-Bahn super in den Schwarzwald) drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSchmidt (11. August 2008)

Eher Wald- und Forstwege, da mein Kumpel nicht so trail-erfahren ist. Anfahrt mit dem Auto ist überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Eike. (11. August 2008)

Dann könntest du bei den Tourenvorschlägen vom Naturpark Nordschwarzwald fündig werden, die Wege sind da ausgeschildert. Als Startpunkt bietet sich Bad Herrenalb oder das Murgtal ab Gernsbach an, da ist man schon mitten im Nordschwarzwald. Falls du dir eine Tour aussuchst die bei oder in der Nähe der Grünhütte vorbeigeht mach da unbedingt eine Einkehr und probier den Heidelbeerkuchen. Die Pfannkuchen sind auch extrem lecker aber liegen bei der weiteren Tour leider wie Backsteine im Magen


----------



## CSchmidt (12. August 2008)

Danke Eike für die Tipps. Werde mir den Heidelbeerkuchen nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Trumpf (12. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Falls du dir eine Tour aussuchst die bei oder in der Nähe der Grünhütte vorbeigeht mach da unbedingt eine Einkehr und probier den Heidelbeerkuchen.



Auf Heidelbeerkuchen bin ich auch ganz scharf.  

Das hier ist der Heidelbeerkuchen den es bei der Hütte am Löcherbergwasen (mittlerer Schwarzwald) gibt. Wie sieht der bei der Grünhütte aus ? Ähnlich ? Oder ganz was anderes ?


----------



## matou (12. August 2008)

Zeigt her eure Heidelbeerkuchen 

Der Kuchen der Grünhütte sieht so aus - eindeutig selbstgemacht:




und so die Heidelbeerpfannkuchen:


----------



## Trumpf (12. August 2008)

Aha, also doch ganz was anderes. Da krieg ich jetzt grad Lust drauf.

Aber selbstgemacht sind die Kuchen am Löcherbergwasen natürlich auch. Die Löcherbergwasen-Oma würd niemals nicht einen fertigen Kuchen kaufen.


----------



## specialist (14. August 2008)

Hallo Christian,
ich komme am Samstag vom Urlaub zurück, und will mich am Sonntag aufs Bike schwingen und Kilometer machen. Eine Tour zur Grünhütte wäre da sicher eine Alternative, vielleicht möchtet Ihr Euch anschließen?
Grüsse specialist


----------

